# Issue with side loading apps



## AtomB (Aug 18, 2011)

I have an odd problem that has been going on since I started running CM7 back in July and even has carried over to the newest version. I can only side load apps or install apps from the Amazon store shortly after a reboot. I'm currently on the EH09 build and did a flash back to stock first then got back to CM7. Figured it was going to go away with a new install, but it didn't. I get the screen where you can press Install in the lower right corner or cancel on the right but the install button doesn't recognize being touched but the cancel one does. Reboot the phone and try to right away and it works fine.

So wondering if others have this issue on CM7 or any idea how to make it so I don't have to reboot when I want to install from the Amazon store or side load something?

To add I'm on the Mesmerize.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Is it possible that there is a problem with the touch sensitivity in that area of the screen?


----------



## AtomB (Aug 18, 2011)

No that's most likely not the issue. If I rotate the screen 90 degrees it still won't work. Plus anything else that is located in that same area of the screen works fine outside of that.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well that sucks. That's wild man. I've never heard of anyone having that issue. Hopefully someone will have more to suggest.


----------



## AtomB (Aug 18, 2011)

haha yeah this has been the most bizarre issue I've had. All other bugs I have experienced I've at least read others having and ways to work around them. Well this one has a work around but just not the most convenient. (reboot)


----------

